# Is there a hyphen in 'ever expanding'



## zoe (24 Nov 2009)

If using the term 'ever expanding', as in 'ever expanding universe', would it be more appropriate to put in or leave out a hyphen between 'ever' and 'expanding'?

I was thinking it might be best to put one in, though when I checked on the internet most references to it seemed to not have it.

Thanks


----------



## hunter09 (24 Nov 2009)

Yes, this is a compound adjective so by rights you do need to use a hyphen.


----------



## zoe (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks _hunter_!


----------

